# Why do Indy Fundies have the cheesiest websites?



## Pergamum (Nov 1, 2008)

Serious question...


The more Fundamentalist a church or group gets the worse their webpages seem to get. 

Is there some mathematical relationship that equates cheesy graphics to Indy Fundy doctrine?


----------



## Blue Tick (Nov 1, 2008)

Perg,

Can you give us some examples of cheesy websites?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 1, 2008)

Yes, I too thought we'd get some fun examples!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 1, 2008)

in my opinion, it is because (as with their theology) their enthusiasm far outstrips their knowledge base.


----------



## turmeric (Nov 1, 2008)

Okay, this is obscure, but formulas often are; Indy/Fundy theology derives from revivalism - a major source of which was the Keswick Conventions of the 19th and early 20th Century. I have it from a website on the history of the place;



> Since 1276 there has been a market in the town of Keswick (from 'Cese-wic' - *the cheese town*), and cheese fairs were held regularly until the early 1900's.


 
Hence the cheese!


----------



## uberkermit (Nov 1, 2008)

You want examples? How about this, which I found here.


----------



## JBaldwin (Nov 1, 2008)

I am, too, curious what you consider cheesy (though I would agree with your assessment before seeing an example). My personal belief is that fundamentalists are driven by fear of making a mistake or stepping out of line. They stay with what they know and what is safe. This can stifle creativity and originality. 

When I was a music student at a certain fundamentalist university not too far away from where I live, I was not taught musical improvisation. The rules about making music were tight, and you were not allowed to step out of the clear boundaries that were set. To my knowledge, they still don't teach improvisation at the school. This is the same for artists in the fundy world. No wonder everything is cheesy. It's not original, just a regurgitaion of the same old stuff.


----------



## Blue Tick (Nov 1, 2008)

uberkermit said:


> You want examples? How about this, which I found here.



Wow! That's scary! I think that's the old Jesus is Lord website isn't it?

Anyway...

Why are Fundy websites cheesy?

Basically zeal without knowledge compounded with no sense of taste!


Psalm 119:66


> Teach me good judgment and knowledge, for I believe in your commandments.


----------



## uberkermit (Nov 1, 2008)

Perhaps it is some notion that it is the _message_ that matters, and that entirely, with no thought for how it is presented.


----------



## turmeric (Nov 1, 2008)

Seriously, I think it's more what J.Baldwin has said - but I'd go farther; I think they think there's something virtuous about not putting anything "worldly" on their sites. They wouldn't want to pander to "the flesh". Anything not directly "spiritual" must be evil. Believe me, I grew up in this art-free environment. Ironically, there was no perception that they were still expressing an artistic preference - just for the "cheesy". We had probably the worst interior decoration, and all the stupid polyester '70's stuff - just not the macrame, that was a hippie thing.


----------



## smhbbag (Nov 1, 2008)

The email forwards are far cheesier than the websites.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 1, 2008)

smhbbag said:


> The email forwards are far cheesier than the websites.





Please forward this post to everyone you know!


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 1, 2008)

oh, but there's all sorts of art, pics and music to these sites often. These sites are usually not art-free, just taste-free.


----------



## JBaldwin (Nov 1, 2008)

The fundamentalists in the circles I was in for many years were big on art and music, but always within the "accepted parameters". A friend of mine who had a daughter in the art department at the same fundamentalist university I mentioned earlier recounts that she always got poor grades in her art classes. When she asked why, she was told that if she would do her art like the teacher did, she would get a good grade, but since she was being original, she could only expect to fail the class. My niece, who also attended classes at the same place encountered the same bias.


----------



## nicnap (Nov 1, 2008)

uberkermit said:


> You want examples? How about this, which I found here.



THAT WAS AWFUL! Funny, but sad and awful. 

Just a warning, the site has pictures of Joey the shepherd...insinuating that Joey is Jesus.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Nov 1, 2008)

JBaldwin said:


> I am, too, curious what you consider cheesy (though I would agree with your assessment before seeing an example). My personal belief is that fundamentalists are driven by fear of making a mistake or stepping out of line. They stay with what they know and what is safe. This can stifle creativity and originality.
> 
> When I was a music student at a certain fundamentalist university not too far away from where I live, I was not taught musical improvisation. The rules about making music were tight, and you were not allowed to step out of the clear boundaries that were set. To my knowledge, they still don't teach improvisation at the school. This is the same for artists in the fundy world. No wonder everything is cheesy. It's not original, just a regurgitaion of the same old stuff.



I agree. Also, toss in their bent towards a utilitarian view of the arts and the scene is ripe for CHEESE....


----------



## nicnap (Nov 1, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> smhbbag said:
> 
> 
> > The email forwards are far cheesier than the websites.
> ...



 
I once sent out a mass email to all in my address book begging to be sent no more forwards...I was trying only to reach one perpetrator, who flooded my inbox constantly with moronic forwards...out of all of them, this person replied, "Yeah, I hate those forwards." She sent me two more that day!


----------



## Webservant (Nov 1, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> Serious question...
> 
> 
> The more Fundamentalist a church or group gets the worse their webpages seem to get.
> ...


One of my favorite geekoid-webmaster sites, http://www.healyourchurchwebsite.com , talks about this all the time. Spinning crosses? Flapping doves? He calls this "Jesus Junk".

By the way, if you poke around on his site he has plenty of examples.


----------



## Timothy William (Nov 1, 2008)

Most of them also use lots of *bold writing* and ALL CAPITAL LETTERS, combined with garish bright colours. It's the text equivalent of raising your voice, shouting, screaming. Like evangelists (so called) who stand on street corners and yell the gospel in the direction of unsuspecting passers-by. I think it is part of the Fundamentalist mindset: "we're right, and we're so obviously right that if we just shout it a little louder than everyone will see just how right we are." Oddly enough, it doesn't often work.


----------



## calgal (Nov 1, 2008)

Timothy William said:


> Most of them also use lots of *bold writing* and ALL CAPITAL LETTERS, combined with garish bright colours. It's the text equivalent of raising your voice, shouting, screaming. Like evangelists (so called) who stand on street corners and yell the gospel in the direction of unsuspecting passers-by. I think it is part of the Fundamentalist mindset: "we're right, and we're so obviously right that if we just shout it a little louder than everyone will see just how right we are." Oddly enough, it doesn't often work.



 Well said. The fearbased mindset of Fundies does not help: they do not expose themselves to any art, literature or music that does not come from approved sources. Which explains the Jack Chick influences on the writing and abominable artwork.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 1, 2008)

J, it's the same with Anabaptist publications, they all DRAW the same! Every drawing is done the same way with no variations.


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 1, 2008)

Here's something funny. Right now I'm on my daughter's school PC. It is equipped with AFO Netguard (a very good filter). It blocks the Jesus-is-saviour.com site as dangerous.


----------



## JohnGill (Nov 1, 2008)

*Examples:*

Jesus -is-Lord.com: Jesus Christ is the ONLY Way to God

Jesus Christ is the ONLY way to heaven!

Baptist City

Welcome to Way of Life Literature

Revival Fires Publications

Debt Free Living, Get Out Of Debt, Christian eBooks, all Subjects from Sex to the Second Coming

The Sword of the Lord Publishers

Welcome to Biblebelievers.com

King James Bible Believers

Welcome to AVPublications.com

http://www.exorthodoxforchrist.com/


----------



## calgal (Nov 1, 2008)

Hyles Anderson College.  They make PCC look like wimps. And that is NOT a compliment to either school.  ETA that BYU has better women's song and dance festivals....


----------



## JohnGill (Nov 1, 2008)

*Speaking of*



calgal said:


> Hyles Anderson College.  They make PCC look like wimps. And that is NOT a compliment to either school.  ETA that BYU has better women's song and dance festivals....



Hyles-Anderson College

Try listening to the sermons.


----------



## calgal (Nov 1, 2008)

JohnGill said:


> calgal said:
> 
> 
> > Hyles Anderson College.  They make PCC look like wimps. And that is NOT a compliment to either school.  ETA that BYU has better women's song and dance festivals....
> ...



 I could barely get through 2 minutes of Me memememememe! Look at me nd how holy I am (with a prop to God every now and again). Their introduction video to HAC is something to see (bless their hearts).  may God forgive me for laughing but this is sad. Unintentionally hilarious (and it makes me think Calvin is not so bad: heck even Hope College looks good compared to the Hot Mess that is HAC).


----------



## JohnGill (Nov 1, 2008)

calgal said:


> JohnGill said:
> 
> 
> > calgal said:
> ...



For a real treat try the baptist city link above and listen to the master of ME, Jack Hyles.


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 1, 2008)

Those websites, pretty much all of them are light-years ahead of SWRB. I get a head ache trying to find anything on their site.


----------



## JohnGill (Nov 1, 2008)

LawrenceU said:


> Those websites, pretty much all of them are light-years ahead of SWRB. I get a head ache trying to find anything on their site.



I understand exactly what you mean. I hate their site, but enjoy their information.


----------



## calgal (Nov 1, 2008)

JohnGill said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > Those websites, pretty much all of them are light-years ahead of SWRB. I get a head ache trying to find anything on their site.
> ...



Oh my. That is a horrid site with a great product.


----------



## Zenas (Nov 1, 2008)

"REPENT ye, and BELIEVE the gospel
Your SINS are KILLING you! You NEED the BLOOD of Jesus!"

-Quote from one of the websites.

Now, let's take out all words not emphasized.

"REPENT BELIEVE SINS KILLING NEED BLOOD"

Believe what you crazy nuts? And why do you want us to be vampires?!


----------



## Zenas (Nov 1, 2008)

Wow. Alot of people on those websites are not only hateful, but pretty stupid as well.

Their articles tend to follow the same pattern.

"X is HORRIBLE. So horrible, you shouldn't even waste your time looking at it. Instead, I'll tell you how horrible it is.

D who wrote X is a God-hating heathen who pastors a church of Satan. His theology is awful and he DOESN'T USE THE KJV!!!

Don't get me wrong though, D is a nice guy who teaches some nice things, but SO DO JEHOVAH'S WITNESSES! That means that since D teaches something I disagree with and I disagree with somthing from the JW's, D is really a heathen and you need to repent if you've ever followed what he said! It doesn't matter what it was D said that I think is wrong, but just that it's wrong. That means it's just as bad as JW theology.

People like D and who follow D AREN'T REALLY CHRISTIANS. They may have chosen Christ, but then they chose something else than Christ and effectively made themselves non-Christians again. Be careful folks, you could fall off the bandwagon at anytime by doing something grievous like reading out of an NKJV bible!

Now that that's over, go pick up your KJV Bible and keep looking in your closet for the anti-Christ, he might be there. Pat yourself on the back because you chose Jesus, unlike stupid dumb D who's going to Hell for not choosing Jesus."

-I'd say the above is a pretty apt summary of most of the articles.


----------



## calgal (Nov 1, 2008)

Zenas said:


> "REPENT ye, and BELIEVE the gospel
> Your SINS are KILLING you! You NEED the BLOOD of Jesus!"
> 
> -Quote from one of the websites.
> ...



I guess they are worried about the zombie hordes?


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## cedar_chopper (Nov 1, 2008)

after becomming a believer, i jioned the navy,i didnt kno squat about other churches, doctrine etc. anyway, got asked to go to this little church by a couple id met on the base in meridian, ms. it was nothing like id ever seen before yellin, screamin Jesus name, sayin everybody was gunna burn if they didnt turn. we went twice, on the next sunday, we chose another churh, later that day this couple whod given me the invite knoced on my door asking why i wasnt at church...said id missed some good preachin, and that his wife got saved.....again. i was speechless.....
...so yeah, all they know is works and fear. its just so sad.but to know the sweetness of Christ and to twist scripture is from the pit.


----------



## JohnGill (Nov 1, 2008)

cedar_chopper said:


> after becomming a believer, i jioned the navy,i didnt kno squat about other churches, doctrine etc. anyway, got asked to go to this little church by a couple id met on the base in meridian, ms. it was nothing like id ever seen before yellin, screamin Jesus name, sayin everybody was gunna burn if they didnt turn. we went twice, on the next sunday, we chose another churh, later that day this couple whod given me the invite knoced on my door asking why i wasnt at church...said id missed some good preachin, and that his wife got saved.....again. i was speechless.....
> ...so yeah, all *they know is works and fear*. its just so sad.but to know the sweetness of Christ and to twist scripture is from the pit.



Remember, fundamentalism uses guilt manipulation techniques to keep its people in line. Entertainment & fear are necessary to bring about 'conversion', as the Holy Ghost is to infirm to do his job. Biblical preaching just doesn't cut it.


----------



## Grymir (Nov 2, 2008)

Cheesy. But have you checked out the Church of Satan's website? It ain't much bettter. Now if you have to ask which one, you'll have to read about the big split in the Church of Satan website to see which one you will follow. (I'm not joking either)


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 2, 2008)

in my opinion nothing is more cheesy than this-

The Rapture Index


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 2, 2008)

uberkermit said:


> You want examples? How about this, which I found here.



    

Does this mean that brother. Fred will start carrying signs saying "God Hates Predestinarian Pervs" or "God Hates WCF Wusses" or "God Hates Genevan Girlie Boys" or "God Hates 5 Pointers"???


----------



## charliejunfan (Nov 6, 2008)

Ah man, fundamentalists....I went to one awhile ago, the pastor was great at discipling but he built his whole doctrine around believers baptism and that is why he could not be covenant, he said it would eventually lead to Paedo baptism. I wonder if he's ever wondered if we are right? All the men that he looks up to were paedo lol its silly, they tell you not to use words like sacrament claiming its not in the bible when trinity is not in the bible either. In fact I would say they are more "sacramental" than we, because they believe ones baptism is illegit until it's done exactly the right way lol. They think they have the ultimate doctrinal understanding.....LOL


----------



## Kim G (Nov 6, 2008)

charliejunfan said:


> Ah man, fundamentalists....I went to one awhile ago, the pastor was great at discipling but he built his whole doctrine around believers baptism and that is why he could not be covenant, he said it would eventually lead to Paedo baptism. I wonder if he's ever wondered if we are right? All the men that he looks up to were paedo lol its silly, they tell you not to use words like sacrament claiming its not in the bible when trinity is not in the bible either. In fact I would say they are more "sacramental" than we, because they believe ones baptism is illegit until it's done exactly the right way lol. They think they have the ultimate doctrinal understanding.....LOL



I suppose you have the ultimate doctrinal understanding?

Baptist doesn't have to mean fundamentalist. Please remember that there are Reformed BAPTISTS on this board who don't enjoy being LOL-ed at. I appreciate many good paedo men, but I'm not paedo. I appreciate many presbyterian men, but I'm not presbyterian. I appreciate those with a sacramental view of baptism and the Lord's supper, but I don't have to agree with every aspect of that view.


----------



## JohnGill (Nov 6, 2008)

charliejunfan said:


> Ah man, fundamentalists....I went to one awhile ago, the pastor was great at discipling but he built his whole doctrine around believers baptism and that is why he could not be covenant, he said it would eventually lead to Paedo baptism. I wonder if he's ever wondered if we are right? All the men that he looks up to were paedo lol its silly, they tell you not to use words like sacrament claiming its not in the bible when trinity is not in the bible either. In fact I would say they are more "sacramental" than we, because they believe ones baptism is illegit until it's done exactly the right way lol. They think they have the ultimate doctrinal understanding.....LOL



Apparently he was unaware that Covenantal Theology and Believer's Baptism are not in conflict. The Covenants - Robert Boyt C. Howell As a Baptist I find Covenant Theology makes more sense with Believer's Baptism.


----------



## Thomas2007 (Nov 6, 2008)

PuritanBouncer said:


> in my opinion nothing is more cheesy than this-
> 
> The Rapture Index



Yeah, I keep waiting for that to update since November 4th!


----------



## Thomas2007 (Nov 6, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> Serious question...
> 
> 
> The more Fundamentalist a church or group gets the worse their webpages seem to get.
> ...



I think a lot of it is just HTML 1.0 and they don't know how to do anything better. A lot of these sites have been around for years, developed by someone who only knew how to use a WYSIWYG editor limited to 1.0 standards. They capitalize to "strongly" emphasize text and use bright colors as well. In other words, I think it is the drama of their verbal delivery being expressed the only way they know how in their HTML development and their choice of graphics coincides with that.

As for their hearts, a lot of these folks love the Lord Jesus Christ and have a 
heart for spreading the gospel.


----------



## JohnGill (Nov 6, 2008)

Thomas2007 said:


> PuritanBouncer said:
> 
> 
> > in my opinion nothing is more cheesy than this-
> ...



Keep hoping. The Rapture already happened and we'll have 7yrs with the new nominee. *WE MISSED THE RAPTURE!!!!!*


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 6, 2008)

*In case of rapture this PB will be unmanned.*


----------



## nicnap (Nov 6, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> *In case of rapture this PB will be unmanned.*


----------

